# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Van een trage naar een te snelle schildklier

## Renske Buwalda

Hallo, ik heb 10j. een trage schildklier gehad en ook 10j. lang thyrax geslikt. Begin dit jaar heb ik mijn bloed laten prikken en nu opeens werkte hij veel te snel (Tsh <0,01 en de Ft4 22) Ik heb iedere 6weken bloed laten prikken en de dosering Thyrax moest steeds verlaagd, zodat ik nu helemaal zonder medicijnen moet, maar mijn schildklier werkt nog steeds te snel. Tsh nog steeds <0,01 en de Ft4 19,3 wat meer past bij een trage schildklier! Ik ben 46j. en nog niet in de overgang. Niemand kan mij vertellen hoe dit komt, maar ik zit wel met heel veel klachten, die passen bij een trage schildklier en niet bij een snelle schildklier. Wie herkent dit?

----------

